# Jefferson County Club on the Ogeechee River



## Rem270 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm doing some legwork for my father-in-law and the guys in a club I can't rejoin this year.  It's 2800 acres with 4 miles of river frontage on the Ogeechee River in Jefferson Co. just past the Washington Co. line.  They are in desperate need of QDM minded hunters.  This club has been established since the mid 1960's and might be lost.  There has been some huge deer taken off this land.  I shot a nice 9 pointer 2 season ago and it's "small" for that club (pictured below).  There is club house with electricity and hot water.  Cooking and refrigeration as well.  This land has a mixture of planted pines, hardwood bottoms, hardwood swamps, mixed hardwoods and pines, and 3 miles of power lines running through it.  There are also several well established food plots and a few beaver ponds!!!  They planted several acres of corn on the power lines this summer as well as soybeans, iron clay peas, and sunflowers. This club has it all, deer, turkey, hogs, ducks, predators, some quail, dove, and small game.  Anyone interested please PM me and I will give you more details.  Anyone wanting to view the land can do so anytime upon request, the president lives next door and there are several other members near by.


----------



## wvhunter (Jul 16, 2008)

*Club*

P/M sent


----------



## Rem270 (Jul 16, 2008)

Come on guys!!  As much as I hear folks complaining about low deer numbers and no good bucks, here is your chance to join a QDM club with good numbers and big bucks. ttt


----------



## jcanderson13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey man could you send me a way to contact you, jcanderson13@yahoo.com


----------



## Rem270 (Jul 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jameshenry (Jul 18, 2008)

looking for a good club and somewhere my wife can also start her   hunting tradition.a club thats not all hipe to get your money then dont produce!!!WHAT ARE THE DUES AND THE RULES PLEASE PM ME THANKS JAMES HENRY


----------



## Rem270 (Jul 18, 2008)

PM sent James


----------



## jones (Jul 19, 2008)

wild acres rod and gun club is now run by trophy only minded hunters .if you want in you will have to pay upwards of 2 gs but this property will be awesome by year 3.the guy heading this up was banned by JT for not disclosing area or price so why should you get preferential treatment.this will be a trophy piece of property in 2 years get in while you can ,but dont be scared to work.


----------



## Rem270 (Jul 19, 2008)

jones said:


> wild acres rod and gun club is now run by trophy only minded hunters .if you want in you will have to pay upwards of 2 gs but this property will be awesome by year 3.the guy heading this up was banned by JT for not disclosing area or price so why should you get preferential treatment.this will be a trophy piece of property in 2 years get in while you can ,but dont be scared to work.



jones, not sure how u know so much about the club but you are wrong on a few points.  One, the dues are not 2 grand. Two, chad tanner was banned for not disclosing info about his property, not our club and he isn't  "heading" it up.  This property is already awesome, it just needs more QDM minded hunters to keep it good and make it better.


----------



## Rem270 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rem270 (Jul 22, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## BKA (Jul 22, 2008)

Rem270 said:


> jones, not sure how u know so much about the club but you are wrong on a few points.  One, the dues are not 2 grand. Two, chad tanner was banned for not disclosing info about his property, not our club and he isn't  "heading" it up.  This property is already awesome, it just needs more QDM minded hunters to keep it good and make it better.



If the dues aren't $2k then how much are they????


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 23, 2008)

This sounds like a really great club, Just got off the phone with the president and heard alot of outstanding things about this club. Miles of creek bottoms, multiple age classes of pines, beaver ponds that fill up with ducks , awesome hardwood drains on three nice creeks-it just goes on and on. Almost 3000 acres of deer heaven, not to mention the turkeys that aren't pressured at all. Just called 2 of my buddies and were heading up to check it out this weekend. This sounds like the clubs from back in the day that were everywhere in georgia, but sadly most are gone. so if your still lookin for that has it all club, guys you better jump on this one, I am!


----------



## Rem270 (Jul 23, 2008)

southerndraw said:


> This sounds like a really great club, Just got off the phone with the president and heard alot of outstanding things about this club. Miles of creek bottoms, multiple age classes of pines, beaver ponds that fill up with ducks , awesome hardwood drains on three nice creeks-it just goes on and on. Almost 3000 acres of deer heaven, not to mention the turkeys that aren't pressured at all. Just called 2 of my buddies and were heading up to check it out this weekend. This sounds like the clubs from back in the day that were everywhere in georgia, but sadly most are gone. so if your still lookin for that has it all club, guys you better jump on this one, I am!



You said it!!  Wait till you see it.  You will fall in love.  Anyone still without a club looking for good land, deer, and members needs to check it out.  This is a QDM club with big deer, not a meat club.  The dues are 1100 a person to keep membership at 25.  Sure it can hold more than 30 members but they don't want a bunch of members and pressure on the deer.  Check it out while you can.


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 24, 2008)

jones said:


> wild acres rod and gun club is now run by trophy only minded hunters .if you want in you will have to pay upwards of 2 gs but this property will be awesome by year 3.the guy heading this up was banned by JT for not disclosing area or price so why should you get preferential treatment.this will be a trophy piece of property in 2 years get in while you can ,but dont be scared to work.


That's one of the big problems with clubs these days, everythings about politics. I never got caught up in any of that business, all i want to do is hunt quality deer on a quality club. I comend anyone who's accepts the role as president or any other club official. It's alot of frustrating, aggervating, hard work. And most of the problems one has to deal with as a club president most should'nt even exsist. So come on guys lets ban together and do what ever it takes to keep are passion for hunting alive. And leave the crying and bickering to McCaine and Obama! Forget the politics, just hunt.


----------



## Rem270 (Jul 24, 2008)

southerndraw said:


> That's one of the big problems with clubs these days, everythings about politics. I never got caught up in any of that business, all i want to do is hunt quality deer on a quality club. I comend anyone who's accepts the role as president or any other club official. It's alot of frustrating, aggervating, hard work. And most of the problems one has to deal with as a club president most should'nt even exsist. So come on guys lets ban together and do what ever it takes to keep are passion for hunting alive. And leave the crying and bickering to McCaine and Obama! Forget the politics, just hunt.




Amen brother


----------



## CYAoffshore (Aug 1, 2008)

*WILD Acres Hunting Club*

Despite my(our) best efforts to maintain this lease , it has expired and has been leased by another group of guys.I would like to thank everyone for their interest and effort.

Jerry Howard
President
Wild Acres Rod and Gun Club


----------



## mathewsdxt (Aug 3, 2008)

REM270      So, WHO ended up with this piece of property and are there any spots available?  How much are they???  Etc.??


----------



## mathewsdxt (Aug 6, 2008)

*2800 acres???*



mathewsdxt said:


> REM270      So, WHO ended up with this piece of property and are there any spots available?  How much are they???  Etc.??



What ever happened with this lease this lease?


----------



## Rem270 (Aug 13, 2008)

mathewsdxt said:


> What ever happened with this lease this lease?



Another club member took over the lease and is going to drop the membership down and turn it into a real nice piece of property.  It will be strictly QDM managed.  They plan on creating some new food plots and really turning it into a great piece of property.


----------

